# Good companions for fancy goldfish?



## Tomo (2 Oct 2012)

Hello,

I am setting up a 200 litre coldwater (tank temp approx. 20 - 23oC)  tank for fancy goldfish - 2 Ranchus and 2 Orandas. (Small in size.) I would like to get some Corydoras as I really like to see them scurrying about at the bottom of the tank busy.

Can anyone tell me if Corys would be suitable tankmates for the fancy goldfish? If not, why not, and are there any other similar fish to Corys that would be suitable?

Thanks

Tomo


----------



## Antipofish (2 Oct 2012)

Corydoras really like it hotter than 20 mate.  Not suited. Especially as its possible that it will drop lower than that.


----------



## deesal1985 (2 Oct 2012)

Peppered corys will be fine also rams horn snails would be a good choice iv kept peppered corys and rams horns in my home coldwater fancy tank for years no problems.


----------



## nry (3 Oct 2012)

Butterfly/Honk Kong plecs may well be OK, they're from cooler waters and don't get too big (5-6cm).  As good as oto's for algae clean up by all accounts!

Weather loach too are cold water I believe.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Oct 2012)

deesal1985 said:
			
		

> Peppered corys will be fine also rams horn snails would be a good choice iv kept peppered corys and rams horns in my home coldwater fancy tank for years no problems.



If you google Corydoras Paleatus, Wikipedia (and other sources) will tell you the following...

"These fish *prefer* a planted tank with temperatures around 60 to 75 degrees Fahrenheit (20 to 24 degrees Celsius) although they can take lower temperatures than this."

I always tend to aim for providing an environment that a fish *prefers* rather than one it can simply tolerate.

So, Tomo:  If you believe your temp wont drop much below this level very often it should be alright.  BUT if it is likely to drop below that frequently overnight, say during the winter, I personally don't think its fair on the fish.  Ultimately your choice though.


----------



## Tomo (3 Oct 2012)

ok thanks all for your help will have another think.

Tomo


----------



## Antipofish (3 Oct 2012)

Tomo said:
			
		

> ok thanks all for your help will have another think.
> 
> Tomo



Hey Tomo, can I ask if there is a reason why you might not consider heating the tank to the 20degrees level ?


----------



## hinch (4 Oct 2012)

put a heater in goldfish do fine in the warmer water (downside is they grow really really really fast) a friend put one in her 7 foot trop tank last year in 8 months it was well over a foot long


----------



## foxfish (4 Oct 2012)

Hillstream loaches might be OK, lots of smaller fish like barbs but probably just end up as goldfish food!
Certain catfish would survive but would probably eat the goldfish in the end, common plelcos might be a good bet although they get pretty big, they will definitely live alongside goldfish at room temp.


----------

